# Answering ceremonial & dietary law questions



## mountaincathedrals (Oct 3, 2013)

My Brother-In-Law is not a believer and makes fun of the bible because "it teaches you can't eat shrimp..or wear two different fabrics together". .Is there a verse (or verses) I can point him to that would talk specifically about the fulfillment of the ceremonial and dietary laws in Jesus Christ? Thanks..


----------



## Hamalas (Oct 3, 2013)

This might prove helpful: Bring the Books: Why Did God Forbid Blending Threads?


----------



## OttoNeubauer (Oct 3, 2013)

Ephesians 2:14-15:

"For he himself is our peace, who has made the two groups one and has destroyed the barrier, the dividing wall of hostility, by setting aside in his flesh the law with its commands and regulations."​
Galatians 3:19:

"Why, then, was the law given? It was given alongside the promise to show people their sins. But the law was designed to last only until the coming of the child who was promised."​
Hebrews 10:1-10:

The law is only a shadow of the good things that are coming—not the realities themselves. For this reason it can never, by the same sacrifices repeated endlessly year after year, make perfect those who draw near to worship. Otherwise, would they not have stopped being offered? For the worshipers would have been cleansed once for all, and would no longer have felt guilty for their sins. But those sacrifices are an annual reminder of sins. It is impossible for the blood of bulls and goats to take away sins.

Therefore, when Christ came into the world, he said:

“Sacrifice and offering you did not desire,
but a body you prepared for me;
with burnt offerings and sin offerings
you were not pleased.
Then I said, ‘Here I am—it is written about me in the scroll—
I have come to do your will, my God.’”

First he said, “Sacrifices and offerings, burnt offerings and sin offerings you did not desire, nor were you pleased with them”—though they were offered in accordance with the law. Then he said, “Here I am, I have come to do your will.” *He sets aside the first to establish the second*. And by that will, we have been made holy through the sacrifice of the body of Jesus Christ once for all.​
And maybe Colossians 2:13-17:

When you were dead in your sins and in the uncircumcision of your flesh, God made you alive with Christ. He forgave us all our sins, having canceled the charge of our legal indebtedness, which stood against us and condemned us; he has taken it away, nailing it to the cross. And having disarmed the powers and authorities, he made a public spectacle of them, triumphing over them by the cross. Therefore do not let anyone judge you by what you eat or drink, or with regard to a religious festival, a New Moon celebration or a Sabbath day. *These are a shadow of the things that were to come; the reality, however, is found in Christ*.​


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 4, 2013)

Also discuss Acts 10: "Rise, Peter, Kill, and Eat."


----------



## Peairtach (Oct 8, 2013)

Hamalas said:


> This might prove helpful: Bring the Books: Why Did God Forbid Blending Threads?



This is very good on the mixing of different fabrics, but what are the best ideas on the mixing of seeds and the yoking of different animals together.


----------

